# Burying fish in the sand



## DennyR (Aug 24, 2008)

I usually have to hike about a half mile to my surf fishing spot--vehichles are not allowed. I don't have a cart, so I have to lug all my gear. A cooler is not easy to get there. I read a surf fishing book recently where the guy says he buries his fish in the sand until he is ready to head home. Has anyone done that? Is it a good way to keep a catch if you don't have a cooler? Thanks.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

If it's cool outside. summer like this probably ruin the taste.


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

....depending on how weight conscience U are about Your fish...
A fish buried in the sand saves U a lot of un-welcome company BUT please know that "beach buried fish"lose weight rapidly when buried...
Therefore if U are Citation (pompano especially) conscience its better to keep it on ice than to bury it....
But if U just want to keep the fish out of the sun...it works good especially in the fall..have buried ALL day in pomp and sea mullet season....


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

id just invest it a nice big fat wheel cart. push it like a baby carriage.
GreenCart had a pic of his on the main page earlier.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Do it all the time, keeps them out of the sun


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Burying Fish*

I don't bury fish. I use a cooler with ice that I carry in my ice fishing sled. It slides over sand just as well as ice and is even better than a cart for going up and down crosswalks.

I had a cart, but the sled makes more sense for me. JMHO C2


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

You might consider staking out a stringer. The water should be the cooler than the sand.  Also, the fish, if a hardy type and placed on the stringer properly, will stay alive (though not happy) until you're ready to leave.


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

STRINGER in the surf ??? this I'd like to see


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

You may need to tie the bottom of the stringer off to some bricks or something else heavy to keep them from washing back in. You could stash the bricks back up in the dunes. I have never tried a stringer but it might work.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

sounds like they'll still start to rot unless you dug down into the water table. 

If you want to cut down on the weight, how about making a fire and bringing only cooked fish back? I could see doing a Hawaiian style smoker in the sand.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

put them in the water. Stringer has been around for years. you can get a fold up cooler and BLUE ICE.


----------

